# My Shit...



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

New to postin', but not new to modelin'...
http://i920.photobucket.com/albums/ad46/bo...jimspics071.jpg
http://i920.photobucket.com/albums/ad46/bo...jimspics072.jpg
http://i920.photobucket.com/albums/ad46/bo...jimspics079.jpg
http://i920.photobucket.com/albums/ad46/bo...jimspics080.jpg
http://i920.photobucket.com/albums/ad46/bo...jimspics074.jpg
http://i920.photobucket.com/albums/ad46/bo...jimspics073.jpg
http://i920.photobucket.com/albums/ad46/bo...jimspics075.jpg
http://i920.photobucket.com/albums/ad46/bo...jimspics076.jpg
http://i920.photobucket.com/albums/ad46/bo...jimspics077.jpg
http://i920.photobucket.com/albums/ad46/bo...jimspics078.jpg
Let me know...
































































Obviously all WIPs. The Blue ls is an show car that got smashed and is now a hopper. The caddy's a curbside quickie. Like most of my models, I like to see it put together before I cut and slice one up... And the last one is my fat ass hand with the "Lowrider Hall of Fame" ring on. I'm not the recipient, just a family member... :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SIGN THIS HOMIE TO THE GAME :biggrin: ....BUILDS LOOKING SICK......  :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 5 2009, 09:22 PM~15883005
> *SIGN THIS HOMIE TO THE GAME :biggrin: ....BUILDS LOOKING SICK......   :biggrin:
> *





:0 fo sho


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i tried, but damn, ur shits raw bro


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: VERY nice bro, got enough booty kits???????


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 5 2009, 08:22 PM~15883005
> *SIGN THIS HOMIE TO THE GAME :biggrin: ....BUILDS LOOKING SICK......   :biggrin:
> *



Yea, nice builds.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

x2


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

NICE BUILDS


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

quote=jimbo,Dec 5 2009, 03:20 PM~15882991
New to postin', but not new to modelin'...



























































































Let me know...
/quote

looks damn good man.....


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks everybody... Still learnin' how to post from my 12 year old daughter... Photobuckets a motha' effer!!!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Oh yeah, disregard the models in the background on the t.v. My kids did those...


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sick ass work bro!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice build bro, that 58 is nice! u dont really see the "cream" color to much, looks good!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey bro u got sum nice builds 65 looks sweet but that 58 is badass bro im diggin that color homie sumthin diff bro i like that  keep up the great work homie


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks peoples... YOU guys are my inspiration. I wanna be in this for the long haul. BY the way, why does my shit have 2 different posts? Is there a way I can delete 1? Or is this a question for the newbie topic? :dunno:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Dam! Straight newbie! Still havin' problems... HELP!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

wow man, i can tell with you, get ready for some crazy nice ass builds...
everything is super clean.. but your not gettin off the hook that easy!
we want to see pics or your children's build's ass well! 
you cant be holden out on the talant! roll call hydro:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

SIK ASS BUILDS HOMIE.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

These are gonna be my "Twin Bitches" if I ever get the cruisin' skirts finished!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn sick..... are u casting the booty kits and skirts?


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 5 2009, 05:20 PM~15882991
> *New to postin', but not new to modelin'...
> http://i920.photobucket.com/albums/ad46/bo...jimspics071.jpg
> http://i920.photobucket.com/albums/ad46/bo...jimspics072.jpg
> ...


I know, I know, fuckin' rook moves...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 6 2009, 02:30 PM~15889898
> *damn sick..... are u casting the booty kits and skirts?
> *


Yeah, thats the first run. Got the revised edition in the works...


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:wow: CLEAN RIDES :yes: 

love your style :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Badd ass rides for real that blue Monte is sik bro welcome to LIL


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

whats up UCE them builds r lookin stright pimp bro keep up there get work


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

MUCH appreciated fellas! I hope to steppin' up like some of ya'll soon. I learnin' alot here on LIL... ONE LOVE...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Dec 6 2009, 04:40 PM~15890518
> *:wow: CLEAN RIDES :yes:
> 
> love your style :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Badass rides!   Did you make the LS clip?


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 8 2009, 02:07 AM~15909203
> *Badass rides!    Did you make the LS clip?
> *



X2!! :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Damn homie great werk!!!! every car looks like sumthin dat would actually be in da street


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

sick work up in here, love them twinns :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 7 2009, 11:07 PM~15909203
> *Badass rides!    Did you make the LS clip?
> *


Yessir JEVRIES, Thats an old one. Got a couple other ones. I gotta make some more...  Thanks for the compliment!  






A thanks everyone on LIL. YOU guys inspire ME!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

I like your style bro 

That LS is SICK....


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 5 2009, 06:20 PM~15882991
> *New to postin', but not new to modelin'...
> 
> Let me know...
> ...



TIGHT :cheesy: :biggrin: uffin: whats the ticket on them continental kits :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Don't know yet Danny, molded a bunch for myself cause I got tired of making 'em. but now I got a shitload, What do you think is a fair price? :dunno:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

I got 2 different styles. 1 for a rim, and 1 with thecap. Same tub.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 9 2009, 09:36 PM~15932316
> *Don't know yet Danny, molded a bunch for myself cause I got tired of making 'em. but now I got a shitload, What do you think is a fair price? :dunno:
> *



FREE 99 :cheesy: :dunno: :biggrin: I need one for my green caddy i dont knw bro , butu should sell them


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:biggrin: I HEARD THAT! I got 3 days off so I'm gonna be diggin' up a bunch of shit. Don't worry, I'm gonna postem' up at LEAST by sunday...


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 5 2009, 09:20 PM~15882991
> *New to postin', but not new to modelin'...
> http://i920.photobucket.com/albums/ad46/bo...jimspics071.jpg
> http://i920.photobucket.com/albums/ad46/bo...jimspics072.jpg
> ...


WHATS UP WITH THAT TOE NAIL?????????? :loco:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :loco:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Been castin' and diggin' up shit today... Just wanna get em' LIL worthy before I put em' out there. Finished up the 59'-60' cruisin' skirts. Just gotta get more silicone mold.  Then I can run some sets of those. Just wanna cast all the little shit before I move on to the Ls clip! :biggrin:
Hang in there fam, I'm on it!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

did somebody say LS clip? lol :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

ls clips yes


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

nice builds!! the 65 and 58 lookin good too. and yes, you should definately sell/cast more of those booty kits.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 12 2009, 02:44 PM~15960923
> *nice builds!!  the 65 and 58 lookin good too. and yes, you should definately sell/cast more of  those booty kits.
> *


Right on for the comp TEQUILA! And yes, I'm all over these bootys. :uh: 
Just tryin' to do my part and be a productive member of LIL.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

stay tuned maybe tommorrow new product pics


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

very nice bro clean builds and that e&g cap style cont. kit is the shit homie


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

hes makin more of them caddy booty kits


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 11 2009, 10:10 PM~15956116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Here they are family. Cadillac and G-body style bumper kits. Each kit comes with 1 tub/bucket for the bumper and 1 wheel cover. Resin cast and 98% ready to primer. Must specify wheel cover type. Kits are $7.50 plus shipping. 3 kits for $20.








Type 1.








Type 2.
Get at me if interestd. If not, thanks for looking.  
Camera phone flix no good, sorry...


----------



## Detailpro3 (Dec 4, 2009)

Nice rides bro. I like the gold Impala from Boyz N the Hood. That is clean


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks ROLLINDEEP and DETAILPRO!  
Much appreciated...


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

aint dat kitas kaddy oh shyt da ring!!! :wow: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

come on homies buy them up no ones else makes them theres more goodies in the works


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 17 2009, 06:39 PM~16013811
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: bout time u sell them :cheesy: ill b p m ing u soon about some


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

those type 2 look sweet jimbo those i likes im a get me sum real soon bro


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 17 2009, 03:39 PM~16013811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 17 2009, 10:40 PM~16015874
> *Thanks ROLLINDEEP and DETAILPRO!
> Much appreciated...
> *



of course bro i like the details in your builds and im gonna be hittin you up after christmass for 3 of them kits


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Here's the reason it took so long to finish and post those bumper kits. Hookin' up a Ls for my boy DEUCES76.







































7357.jpg[/IMG]











Still gotta lot of work left as far as downsizing the fog lamps on the front clip and shaving moldings and shit. Gonna have the conti.kit able to tilt back along with some other stuff. Maybe blown brains? Anyways, thanks for looking. And if I'm not online, pm my boy DEUCES76 bout them kits.
peace... uffin: :420:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

Ls lookin good bro


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 18 2009, 02:27 PM~16020350
> *Here's the reason it took so long to finish and post those bumper kits. Hookin' up a Ls for my boy DEUCES76.
> 
> 
> ...






:biggrin: im like a little kid over here man! :biggrin: looks real good bro!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks fellas.  Once I got on LIL, prettymuch just stayed inspired by YOU guys. Just tryin to keep up.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

You got some killer work bro clean work on the resin bro loomin forward to seeing more work from you


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 19 2009, 12:35 PM~16029490
> *You got some killer work bro clean work on the resin bro loomin forward to seeing more work from you
> *


X2


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Dug this one up while I was looking for goodies for the Monte. Fogot about this one. Pretty beat up and missing some parts but oh well, here it is...


















































Well back on to the monte! Thanks for peepin' my shit...


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

truck is sick lookin love the color combo


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks brother...  
And thanks fam for all the comps.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 19 2009, 10:25 PM~16034610
> *truck is sick lookin love the color combo
> *


x2. Very nice. 

I got some wheels for that if ya wanna send it to me. Lol. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 19 2009, 09:19 PM~16034545
> *Dug this one up while I was looking for goodies for the Monte. Fogot about this one. Pretty beat up and missing some parts but oh well, here it is...
> 
> 
> ...


nice lookn truck bro


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Jimbo, those castings look very good!! Let me know when you have the LS bumpers ready and I order those and the bumperkits as well.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Right on for the good comps LOW and BIGGDOGG! Always appreciated! :biggrin: 
And JEVRIES, no doubt brother, I'm tryin' to cast all this little stuff before I move on to the Ls clip. After the holidays it'll be FULL STEAM AHEAD!!! Oh yeah, MERRY XMAS to my LIL family!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 20 2009, 09:17 AM~16036814
> *Right on for the good comps LOW and BIGGDOGG! Always appreciated! :biggrin:
> And JEVRIES, no doubt brother, I'm tryin' to cast all this little stuff before I move on to the Ls clip. After the holidays it'll be FULL STEAM AHEAD!!! Oh yeah, MERRY XMAS to my LIL family!
> *


Cool, can't wait to build an LS.


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

:thumbsup: NICE WORK ON THE RESIN AND THE TROKITA ......


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> Dug this one up while I was looking for goodies for the Monte. Fogot about this one. Pretty beat up and missing some parts but oh well, here it is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 20 2009, 01:19 AM~16034545
> *Dug this one up while I was looking for goodies for the Monte. Fogot about this one. Pretty beat up and missing some parts but oh well, here it is...
> 
> 
> ...






that bad boy is smooth :biggrin: nice work on this brother


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks fam. Comin' from you guys, means alot...


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

BAD ASS BUILDS BRO!!! LUV THAT 58!! REMINDS ME OF MY 60 RAG!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 21 2009, 11:17 PM~16055018
> *BAD ASS BUILDS BRO!!! LUV THAT 58!! REMINDS ME OF MY 60 RAG!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i member this one :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 21 2009, 11:17 PM~16055018
> *BAD ASS BUILDS BRO!!! LUV THAT 58!! REMINDS ME OF MY 60 RAG!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


MODELSIVLIFE! Been wonderin' where you been... Sick ass 60' dogg...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 19 2009, 07:19 PM~16034545
> *Dug this one up while I was looking for goodies for the Monte. Fogot about this one. Pretty beat up and missing some parts but oh well, here it is...
> 
> 
> ...


sick truck homie...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks brother...


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

updates updates


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Tomorrow, for sure brother...


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

Obviously all WIPs. The Blue ls is an show car that got smashed and is now a hopper. The caddy's a curbside quickie. Like most of my models, I like to see it put together before I cut and slice one up... And the last one is my fat ass hand with the "Lowrider Hall of Fame" ring on. I'm not the recipient, just a family member... :biggrin:
[/quote]

jimbo, were did you get your ring presented to you at? was it in sacramento or vegas? i was in da house when alot of them were presented to the big hitters!! i use to foll with "Wrapped With Envy" for many years! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Not mine brother. It's Kita's from Uso car club. We're cousins. He just wanted me to see how it looked! They just changed their name from UCE back to USO.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 30 2009, 07:43 PM~16139036
> *Not mine brother. It's Kita's from Uso car club. We're cousins. He just wanted me to see how it looked! They just changed their name from UCE back to USO.
> *


hey bro wen did they change it back i member wen there was big thing about it cause of the u.s.o thing but thats good they put it back it sounds better than uce not to disrespect the name but USO sounded way better


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

I not sure exactly when but I spoke with Kita about a week ago and he told me it just went down. They're gonna run with the original USO plaque but with a "cleaner upgraded" look.  
Oh yeah, Monte update later today...


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

weres the new pics at lol :wave: :wave: :buttkick:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Fuck! Just got SNIPERED!  Give me a minute... :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Here's a couple of Monte updates. My patna' was supposed to hook me up with a digital camera today but he faked... :angry: Gonna have to settle for the camera phone again.















i920.photobucket.com/albums/ad46/bolioli1/Mobile%20Uploads/1262668063.jpg[/IMG]



















Sorry 'bout the flicks home skillets, any closer and it blurs up.  Like always, THANKS FOR LOOKING! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

ls looks good bro


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 4 2010, 10:19 PM~16186663
> *Here's a couple of Monte updates. My patna' was supposed to hook me up with a digital camera today but he faked...  :angry:  Gonna have to settle for the camera phone again.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks supernice! What kind of mesh did you use?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 4 2010, 09:22 PM~16186708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks sweet bro  

but can i give u a tip bro if u add sum plastic on the bottom of the clip itll look alot more realistic and alot better my 2 bro :biggrin:


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 4 2010, 10:22 PM~16186708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

The Monte is lookin' good homie !


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 4 2010, 11:23 PM~16188161
> *Looks supernice! What kind of mesh did you use?
> *


Thanks J! If your talking about the grill, I used an old 55' Bel air grill. It's pretty much the same grill pattern as the Ls after you trim it and the bend in the center is dam near the same! Just gotta add the surrounding trim now.
Thanks BIGGDOGG, still not sure what plastic piece your talkin' about. Lemme know, any advice helps! :biggrin:
And good lookin' out I-C and Trendsetta! You guys keep me MOTIVATED!  
And my boy DEUCES, GET THE SHIT READY BRO, It's about to be ON! :biggrin: 
Sorry fellas, still don't know how to separate quotes n' shit...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 5 2010, 01:22 AM~16186708
> *
> 
> 
> ...






:0 jimbo you are the man bro! that clip looks killer :0 :biggrin: 



shit that whole whip looks serious lol, but im goin nutz for a LS clip lol

keep it goin big dawg!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:biggrin: Thanks brother...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

keep it up big homie


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

updates new pics please lol :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 4 2010, 11:19 PM~16186663
> *Here's a couple of Monte updates. My patna' was supposed to hook me up with a digital camera today but he faked...  :angry:  Gonna have to settle for the camera phone again.
> 
> 
> ...


looking good jimbo cant wait to see it in some color


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 7 2010, 12:30 AM~16210210
> *looking good jimbo cant wait to see it in some color
> *




X2!! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks fellas :biggrin: Sorry Deuces, no pics til friday. :nono: :h5:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

ok my monte is ready yes  :wave: :buttkick:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 5 2010, 10:31 PM~16197680
> *Thanks J! If your talking about the grill, I used an old 55' Bel air grill. It's pretty much the same grill pattern as the Ls after you trim it and the bend in the center is dam near the same! Just gotta add the surrounding trim now.
> Thanks BIGGDOGG, still not sure what plastic piece your talkin' about. Lemme know, any advice helps! :biggrin:
> And good lookin' out I-C and Trendsetta! You guys keep me MOTIVATED!
> ...



i could be wrong but i think he means to raise where the ls chrome mouldings would go down the body :dunno:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Yeah I don't know, they're lined up fine. Maybe cause the pic is blurry? :dunno: 
WAITIN' FOR YA BIGGDOGG!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 7 2010, 12:14 AM~16210889
> *Yeah I don't know, they're lined up fine. Maybe cause the pic is blurry? :dunno:
> WAITIN' FOR YA BIGGDOGG!
> *



i think he means to add a sheet of styrene down the body where the mouldings on an ls would go sorry i should have been more clear still not sure if thats what bigdog meant either lol


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Had to take a break from the resin, so I dug this juiced 64' with working A arms out of the closet. Gonna bring it back in 0-10... The motors painted and chromed along with the undies. :biggrin: Just gotta find it... :angry: 

































Been lifting cars like this since the late 90's. I was never satisfied with traditional method of lifting models cause you lose the beauty of the whole undercarraigeIMO.
I think the powerball and stroke setup on the rear broke, so thats what I need to tackle first. Forgot it had photoetched parts! :cheesy: I'll post pics and try to figure out how to post video.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow: :wow: SICK HOMIE :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 24 2010, 03:07 PM~16396141
> *:wow:  :wow: SICK HOMIE :wow:
> *


  Thanks Bigg M! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

supp jimbo :biggrin: that foe looks sweet homie  

so wat else r u hiding homie popem out brother lets see watcha got :biggrin:  :wow:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 24 2010, 04:07 PM~16396141
> *:wow:  :wow: SICK HOMIE :wow:
> *



X2!!!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks fellas! :cheesy: Sorry Bigdogg, it's gonna take some time to diggem' outta the closet... :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sick homie


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 5 2009, 06:20 PM~15882991
> *New to postin', but not new to modelin'...
> http://i920.photobucket.com/albums/ad46/bo...jimspics071.jpg
> http://i920.photobucket.com/albums/ad46/bo...jimspics072.jpg
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> > Dug this one up while I was looking for goodies for the Monte. Fogot about this one. Pretty beat up and missing some parts but oh well, here it is...
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

get some of those resins done


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,maybe make me get mine done lol


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 6 2010, 08:44 PM~16535949
> *get some of those resins done
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,maybe make me get mine done lol
> *



Your buzzin'.... :uh: :uh: :uh: 







































:cheesy: ME TOO!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 24 2010, 03:06 PM~16396125
> *Had to take a break from the resin, so I dug this juiced 64' with working A arms out of the closet. Gonna bring it back in 0-10... The motors painted and chromed along with the undies. :biggrin: Just gotta find it... :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


Lightweight BUMP... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

man u got some sick ass skillz goin on here bro!! whats the latest on the LS monte casting u r supposed to be doing?! i hear and have seen urs kills TWINN's ls clip! and he fell off or somthin, so everyones prolly lookin toward u for the LS clip! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 6 2010, 09:18 PM~16536298
> *man u got some sick ass skillz goin on here bro!! whats the latest on the LS monte casting u r supposed to be doing?! i hear and have seen urs kills TWINN's ls clip! and he fell off or somthin, so everyones prolly lookin toward u for the LS clip!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the comps bro! :cheesy: The latest on the Ls clip is it's sittin' COLD for now until I get a bunch of accessories available to my LIL family... Trust me dogg, YOU'LL KNOW when it's ready... As for Twinn, everybody goes thru hardships in life. I can attest that keeping up with the demand that you folks long for is a MOTHER!!! Twinn is a man just like you and me, goes thru' bullshit in life just like we do. You NEVER know what lifes gonna throw at you... I hope everythings GOOD with the man...


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 7 2010, 12:57 AM~16536070
> *Lightweight BUMP... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hit me up foo!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 6 2010, 09:43 PM~16536544
> *hit me up foo!
> *


 Have'nt forgot about you bigg homie!!!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 24 2010, 06:06 PM~16396125
> *Had to take a break from the resin, so I dug this juiced 64' with working A arms out of the closet. Gonna bring it back in 0-10... The motors painted and chromed along with the undies. :biggrin: Just gotta find it... :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats one bad ass ride there my friend. If you don't mind me asking, how did you connect the string from the motors to the a-arms? I've been wanting to do one for a long time but I never liked the ubars. Mine won't be a hopped just some ho's with low voltage for that old school lift and lay appearance.

phil


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Peep it out my man!!! :cheesy: I run my string thru the upper A arm and tie it to the lower A arm. As seen in the pics. I'm gonna do a step by step tutorial on how I do it. Thee most realistic hop for a 1:1!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

My bad, NOT 1:1... Faded... :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

u should pm him tha how to on that homie..... just dont put it out like that :dunno: uffin: i kept mine a secret 4 a wile...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 7 2010, 03:27 AM~16537866
> *u should pm him tha how to on that homie..... just dont put it out like that :dunno:  uffin:  i kept mine a secret 4 a wile...
> *



holding back tips and tricks is what keeps this hobby from growing in my opinion thats how it used to be when i first started building now im in the same models club with some of the guys we all used to keep secrets from  

and if it were not for alot of people just giving to the hobby there would be no pegusus or peeps on here wanting to scratch build shit and cast it for all to use and get creative to start doing there own stuff and sharing with all

and p.s im done building hopper models did it 20 years ago ive actually got alot of shit left over that im gona be selling on here soon   

sorry to jack your thread big homie :happysad:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 7 2010, 05:18 AM~16538184
> *holding back tips and tricks is what keeps this hobby from growing in my opinion thats how it used to be when i first started building now im in the same models club with some of the guys we all used to keep secrets from
> 
> and if it were not for alot of people just giving to the hobby there would be no pegusus or peeps on here wanting to scratch build shit and cast it for all to use and get creative to start doing there own stuff and sharing with all
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: All good ROLLIN',anytime bro...    
Waddup wit that 57'!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 7 2010, 11:46 AM~16539191
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: All good ROLLIN',anytime bro...
> Waddup wit that 57'!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



ill post some today for sure homie .i was just responding my 2 pennies on the homies thoughts


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Your ALWAYS welcome on my thread brother. I'll be lookin' out for those pics!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Less talkin....... more castin. 

Or is that

Less drinkin......more castin. 
:biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

LOL! You're absolutely right on all that LOW. Whenever I'm on here, I DON'T GET JACK SHIT ACCOMPLISHED!!! Been bullying my kids off the comp. There about to jump my ass to get their turn on here... Dam computer time shares... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 7 2010, 09:18 AM~16538184
> *holding back tips and tricks is what keeps this hobby from growing in my opinion thats how it used to be when i first started building now im in the same models club with some of the guys we all used to keep secrets from
> 
> and if it were not for alot of people just giving to the hobby there would be no pegusus or peeps on here wanting to scratch build shit and cast it for all to use and get creative to start doing there own stuff and sharing with all
> ...


didnt tell homie not to show him, but just not to throw it out like that.....


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 7 2010, 06:18 AM~16538184
> *holding back tips and tricks is what keeps this hobby from growing in my opinion thats how it used to be when i first started building now im in the same models club with some of the guys we all used to keep secrets from
> 
> and if it were not for alot of people just giving to the hobby there would be no pegusus or peeps on here wanting to scratch build shit and cast it for all to use and get creative to start doing there own stuff and sharing with all
> ...


x2 im only holding 1 trick back cause cause it aint worth it to yall since its a old school ass trick for o-ring whitewalls


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 7 2010, 05:24 PM~16542119
> *x2 im only holding 1 trick back cause cause it aint worth it to yall since its a old school ass trick for o-ring whitewalls
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 7 2010, 07:24 PM~16542119
> *x2 im only holding 1 trick back cause cause it aint worth it to yall since its a old school ass trick for o-ring whitewalls
> *



haha i used to do the o ring tires too i remember having to bash kits for spokes or whatever else was cool vert boots all kinds of shit engine chrome or when fulimi was the only spokes available i spent alot of money for those rims :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 7 2010, 08:03 PM~16542943
> *haha i used to do the o ring tires too i remember having to bash kits for spokes or whatever else was cool vert boots all kinds of shit engine chrome or when fulimi was the only spokes available i spent alot of money for those rims  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


  yup i had the fujimi's too. at the time i could only afford daytons with no tires so it was o-rings for a really long time. when i got back into building i decided to go old school again i tried 155s first but i wasnt feeling the profile of the car so i made my own whitewalls with o-rings like i did back in the day. i got a few cars on the way with o-ring tires.
it completely changes the profile of the car


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 7 2010, 07:15 PM~16543113
> * yup i had the fujimi's too. at the time i could only afford daytons with no tires so it was o-rings for a really long time. when i got back into building i decided to go old school again i tried 155s first but i wasnt feeling the profile of the car so i made my own whitewalls with o-rings like i did back in the day. i got a few cars on the way with o-ring tires.
> it completely changes the profile of the car
> 
> ...


 Wern't you just schoolin' FATHER TIME on this shit?!? :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 7 2010, 08:23 PM~16543231
> *Wern't you just schoolin' FATHER TIME on this shit?!? :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


not a thread jack


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

OOOOOOOO OK....  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 17 2009, 06:39 PM~16013811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i definetley need 1 of these 4 a caddy kit im gettin. Do u make the kitz for 59 and 60 impalas also cuz i would definetley buy all 3


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZs finest13_@Feb 7 2010, 07:42 PM~16543493
> *i definetley need 1 of these 4 a caddy kit im gettin. Do u make the kitz for 59 and 60 impalas also cuz i would definetley buy all 3
> *


I will be AZ, just not at the moment. Takin' care of some BOMB resins right now... I'll let you know.


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 7 2010, 08:45 PM~16543535
> *I will be AZ, just not at the moment. Takin' care of some BOMB resins right now... I'll let you know.
> *


alright cool i can wait :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 7 2010, 05:25 PM~16540773
> *LOL! You're absolutely right on all that LOW. Whenever I'm on here, I DON'T GET JACK SHIT ACCOMPLISHED!!! Been bullying my kids off the comp. There about to jump my ass to get their turn on here... Dam computer time shares... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


like some DE BO shit huh................................'' THIS MY SHIT PUNK'' :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 7 2010, 07:55 PM~16543680
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Straight up! With the Jaws theme music in the background and everything! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: "WHAT YOU GOT ON MY INTERNET HOMIE!" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 8 2010, 12:00 AM~16543749
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Straight up! With the Jaws theme music in the background and everything! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  "WHAT YOU GOT ON MY INTERNET HOMIE!" :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





wheels on the computer chair squeekin as you roll the bitch down the hall way ( kids start tuckin there chains and cell phones)


the chubby ones like whos comein? the skinny one '' JIMBO'' who? *jimbo* :wow: :sprint:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 7 2010, 08:16 PM~16543925
> *wheels on the computer chair squeekin as you roll the bitch down the hall way ( kids start tuckin there chains and cell phones)
> the chubby ones like whos comein? the skinny one '' JIMBO'' who? jimbo :wow:  :sprint:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

that movie is my shit tho lol :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 7 2010, 08:40 PM~16544185
> *that movie is my shit tho lol :biggrin:
> *



Yep. :biggrin: I know that shit by heart! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 7 2010, 05:45 PM~16543535
> *I will be AZ, just not at the moment. Takin' care of some BOMB resins right now... I'll let you know.
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 7 2010, 10:16 PM~16543925
> *wheels on the computer chair squeekin as you roll the bitch down the hall way ( kids start tuckin there chains and cell phones)
> the chubby ones like whos comein? the skinny one '' JIMBO'' who? jimbo :wow:  :sprint:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 8 2010, 12:43 AM~16544233
> *Yep. :biggrin: I know that shit by heart! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





for sure a true classic


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

"Man, my grandmama gave me that chain"

"He's gonna go cry in the car"


----------



## 26cruiser. (Jul 26, 2009)

NICE!!! :cheesy: 

I seen a couple pages back your 61 with the bumper kit. what 61 kit came with the booty kit bumper to fit it??


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

nice work my man, looking good


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

these BOOTY KITS are SICK AS F++K!!!!

Thanks again JIMBO, these things are really basically ready to paint, no cleanup required!!! Ill be grabbing a bunch more when I get more "extra" cash !!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

cant wait to see the NEW stuff....


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 9 2010, 04:44 AM~16558017
> *nice work my man, looking good
> *


Appreciate it bro. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks MADE. I hope you like the extra one I thru in there for ya'...  Hope it helps put your Lacc over the top!  




CNDYBLU, I got you bro, just hope you ain't gettin' snowed in like my man Dropped over there! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 9 2010, 05:41 PM~16564541
> *:0
> *



:0 :biggrin: SEND THAT PACKAGE HOMIE! IT'LL BE LIKE BOTH OF OURS, WE'LL JUST KEEP IT AT MY HOUSE... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 9 2010, 11:34 PM~16566237
> *:0  :biggrin: SEND THAT PACKAGE HOMIE! IT'LL BE LIKE BOTH OF OURS, WE'LL JUST KEEP IT AT MY HOUSE... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





man.................. pops is trippin :biggrin: want me to ask for the bike back............. you know i aint trippin DEBO :biggrin: it be like both ours, ill just keep it an my house :biggrin: 



and that package is on its way sat bro  FO SHO  :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 9 2010, 09:31 PM~16566168
> *Thanks MADE. I hope you like the extra one I thru in there for ya'...   Hope it helps put your Lacc over the top!
> CNDYBLU, I got you bro, just hope you ain't gettin' snowed in like my man Dropped over there! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


got it in the mail today.. i was excited :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 24 2010, 04:06 PM~16396125
> *Had to take a break from the resin, so I dug this juiced 64' with working A arms out of the closet. Gonna bring it back in 0-10... The motors painted and chromed along with the undies. :biggrin: Just gotta find it... :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE HOMIE


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN CAN'T WAIT TO GET MINE! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 9 2010, 07:53 PM~16566604
> *man.................. pops is trippin :biggrin:  want me to ask for the bike back............. you know i aint trippin DEBO :biggrin:  it be like both ours, ill just keep it an my house :biggrin:
> and that package is on its way sat bro   FO SHO   :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 6 2010, 11:08 PM~16536775
> *Peep it out my man!!! :cheesy:  I run my string thru the upper A arm and tie it to the lower A arm. As seen in the pics. I'm gonna do a step by step tutorial on how I do it. Thee most realistic hop for a 1:1!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: :0  Man I havent seen anybody do that method since the mid 90s, sumbody cam thru respsct hydraulics in L.A. wit sum clean cars!!!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 9 2010, 08:38 PM~16567409
> *DAMN CAN'T WAIT TO GET MINE! :biggrin:
> *


    I got you bro...    



And thanks for all the kind word brothers... :happysad:   








I see you low4oshow!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 9 2010, 07:53 PM~16566604
> *man.................. pops is trippin :biggrin:  want me to ask for the bike back............. you know i aint trippin DEBO :biggrin:  it be like both ours, ill just keep it an my house :biggrin:
> and that package is on its way sat bro   FO SHO   :biggrin:
> *




By the way, HOW THE F#*K DID YOU DO THAT?!? :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :wow:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 10 2010, 12:52 AM~16567652
> *By the way, HOW THE F#*K DID YOU DO THAT?!? :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :wow:
> *





do whah? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 7 2010, 09:15 PM~16543113
> * yup i had the fujimi's too. at the time i could only afford daytons with no tires so it was o-rings for a really long time. when i got back into building i decided to go old school again i tried 155s first but i wasnt feeling the profile of the car so i made my own whitewalls with o-rings like i did back in the day. i got a few cars on the way with o-ring tires.
> it completely changes the profile of the car
> 
> ...



thats nice bro the way i painted white walls was got a socket and latex white paint and bam instant white walls damn im old  :roflmao:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Sorry fellas, NO MORE E&G STYLE CADDY BUMPER KITS! For now anyway. The ones I have left are already spoken for. Gotta commitment to keep for my brother DEUCES76. These bumper kits keep pullin' me away so for now it's on hold. SORRY AGAIN HOMIES... I have to make this announcement before my PM box blows up! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 26cruiser._@Feb 8 2010, 11:59 PM~16556916
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats the kit from the 59 imp. rag.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 8 2010, 11:43 PM~16556789
> *"Man, my grandmama gave me that chain"
> 
> "He's gonna go cry in the car"
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




I gotta crash! See y'all tomorrow! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 10 2010, 02:12 AM~16568787
> *Sorry fellas, NO MORE E&G STYLE CADDY BUMPER KITS! For now anyway. The ones I have left are already spoken for. Gotta commitment to keep for my brother DEUCES76. These bumper kits keep pullin' me away so for now it's on hold. SORRY AGAIN HOMIES... I have to make this announcement before my PM box blows up! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *





do what ya gotta do brother, cats will wait for perfection


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE BIG JIM! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 10 2010, 12:12 AM~16568787
> *Sorry fellas, NO MORE E&G STYLE CADDY BUMPER KITS! For now anyway. The ones I have left are already spoken for. Gotta commitment to keep for my brother DEUCES76. These bumper kits keep pullin' me away so for now it's on hold. SORRY AGAIN HOMIES... I have to make this announcement before my PM box blows up! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



:tears: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 24 2010, 04:06 PM~16396125
> *Had to take a break from the resin, so I dug this juiced 64' with working A arms out of the closet. Gonna bring it back in 0-10... The motors painted and chromed along with the undies. :biggrin: Just gotta find it... :angry:
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: my boy jimbo is a sick man!! looks bad as fuck dawg


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Thanks ALOT brothers!!! I know this thread ain't Shit without pics of current builds but I gotta keep on these resins so we could ALL have some of these hard to find goodies... HIGHLY APPRECIATE THE LOOKS!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 12 2010, 08:08 AM~16592303
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: Thanks ALOT brothers!!! I know this thread ain't Shit without pics of current builds but I gotta keep on these resins so we could ALL have some of these hard to find goodies... HIGHLY APPRECIATE THE LOOKS!
> *


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 12 2010, 08:21 AM~16592386
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 12 2010, 12:08 PM~16592303
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: Thanks ALOT brothers!!! I know this thread ain't Shit without pics of current builds but I gotta keep on these resins so we could ALL have some of these hard to find goodies... HIGHLY APPRECIATE THE LOOKS!
> *





  :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 12 2010, 10:08 AM~16592303
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: Thanks ALOT brothers!!! I know this thread ain't Shit without pics of current builds but I gotta keep on these resins so we could ALL have some of these hard to find goodies... HIGHLY APPRECIATE THE LOOKS!
> *



im sure im gona piss off alot of people with this statement .and here it goes if i were you jimbo be sure to take a little time off to build man after all it is why you cast shit right homie. dont get burned out on trying to supply shit people can wait my self included . cause it will happen bro i get sick of doing builds for people takes away from what i want to do and when your done you gota give it away :tears:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 12 2010, 09:12 AM~16592854
> *im sure im gona piss off alot of people with this statement .and here it goes if i were you jimbo be sure to take a little time off to build man after all it is why you cast shit right homie. dont get burned out on trying to supply shit people can wait my self included . cause it will happen bro i get sick of doing builds for people takes away from what i want to do and when your done you gota give it away  :tears:
> *


I'm totally hearin' you bro. Just gotta learn how to balance my time better. Another reason is I wanna handle all this plus extras so I could put it ALL away and get back to building. Then it'll just be a pack and ship kinda' thing... Thanks for the BOOST Rollin'!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 12 2010, 11:32 AM~16593038
> *I'm totally hearin' you bro. Just gotta learn how to balance my time better. Another reason is I wanna handle all this plus extras so I could put it ALL away and get back to building. Then it'll just be a pack and ship kinda' thing... Thanks for the BOOST Rollin'!
> *



you know homie


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 4 2010, 10:19 PM~16186663
> *Here's a couple of Monte updates. My patna' was supposed to hook me up with a digital camera today but he faked...  :angry:  Gonna have to settle for the camera phone again.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice . Where you get that front clip at ? It looks real detailed


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P78dayz_@Feb 12 2010, 04:14 PM~16596127
> *Nice . Where you get that front clip at ? It looks real detailed
> *


Thanks main, I had to make it...  Whens the next hopp fest?!? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 12 2010, 09:15 PM~16598236
> *Thanks main, I had to make it...  Whens the next hopp fest?!? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



we was actually in my backyard today workin on the new hoppers for the hop off :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

YESSSS... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Feel free to post some pics of the action when it goes down... :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 7 2010, 09:43 PM~16545043
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey bro wats up wats new @ ''jimbo's resins and shit''


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 12 2010, 11:56 PM~16599880
> *hey bro wats up wats new @ ''jimbo's resins and shit''
> *


 :biggrin: Not much. Packed it up for the night. Peepin' the scene before I crash out...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 12 2010, 11:59 PM~16599894
> *:biggrin: Not much. Packed it up for the night. Peepin' the scene before I crash out...
> *


  bro ill be sendn those skirts out soon bro just waitn on sum other stuff get casted also ill let u know wen i send them to deuces homie


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

wasup man! u ever take that video??


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 13 2010, 09:04 AM~16601469
> *wasup man! u ever take that video??
> *


I'm tryin to fix the 'four AND figure this windos movie maker program out. Wanna make one with music 'n shit... You know, come correct.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 13 2010, 12:51 AM~16600154
> * bro ill be sendn those skirts out soon bro just waitn on sum other stuff get casted also ill let u know wen i send them to deuces homie
> *


No worries bro, take your time.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

JIMBO HIT ME UP I GOT A LIL CASTING JOB FOR YOU!! :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 13 2010, 02:11 PM~16601882
> *I'm tryin to fix the 'four AND figure this windos movie maker program out. Wanna make one with music 'n shit... You know, come correct.
> *


i wanna sneak peak :0 :cheesy: :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 13 2010, 02:00 PM~16602501
> *JIMBO HIT ME UP I GOT A LIL CASTING JOB FOR YOU!! :biggrin:
> *



hno: trail masters :biggrin: j/p i cant wait to see :wow:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 13 2010, 12:23 PM~16602618
> *hno: trail masters  :biggrin:  j/p i cant wait to see :wow:
> *


WHAT DOES IT TAKE TO "STOP ON A DIME"??.. :biggrin: AFFORDABLE VERSION!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 13 2010, 02:26 PM~16602639
> *WHAT DOES IT TAKE TO "STOP ON A DIME"??.. :biggrin: AFFORDABLE VERSION!
> *



:0


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Sorry fellas! Got volunteered to move a fuckin' couch by my 'ol lady!!! What I miss? Got it ModelsIVLife... PM'in ya' now...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 13 2010, 12:20 PM~16602601
> *i wanna sneak peak :0  :cheesy:  :wow:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:tongue:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 13 2010, 10:38 PM~16606770
> *:tongue:
> *


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 13 2010, 10:13 AM~16601888
> *No worries bro, take your time.
> *


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 24 2010, 04:06 PM~16396125
> *Had to take a break from the resin, so I dug this juiced 64' with working A arms out of the closet. Gonna bring it back in 0-10... The motors painted and chromed along with the undies. :biggrin: Just gotta find it... :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT!!!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

sup foo! :wave:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

here u go!



> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 16 2010, 01:57 AM~16624719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 16 2010, 02:15 AM~16626553
> *here u go!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 22 2010, 11:52 PM~16697156
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Feb 23 2010, 09:08 AM~16699261
> *:wave:
> *


X2 :wow: wat up jimbo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

puttin in some major work


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

WHAT UP FELLAS!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: Gotta reply to some Pm's But I'll be back....  I'm on this 'ol computer time share with the kids. :angry: Dam I need a laptop! :uh:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Have you ever thought about casting that LS clip you made?  Lot of nice work by the way


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 24 2010, 12:31 AM~16706463
> *WHAT UP FELLAS!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Gotta reply to some Pm's But I'll be back....   I'm on this 'ol computer time share with the kids. :angry:  Dam I need a laptop! :uh:
> *






staul um out DEBO :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Feb 23 2010, 08:43 PM~16706679
> *Have you ever thought about casting that LS clip you made?   Lot of nice work by the way
> *


It's somewhere on the laundry list of parts. Slowly checkin' them off as I go...  Thanks dogg.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 23 2010, 08:45 PM~16706698
> *staul um out DEBO  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

hno: :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

hey jimbo were do u stay at homie?


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

:wave: sup jimbo


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 2 2010, 10:52 AM~17076288
> *:wave: sup jimbo
> *



WHAT UP BROTHER!!! :h5: :ninja: :nicoderm:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

WURS THE UPDATES JIMBO :biggrin: :0 :wow:


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

TTT ,
ey JIMBO i need them LS kits front n back :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

COMING SOON JIMBOS CUSTOM RESIN ACCESORIES :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 7 2010, 12:49 AM~17118842
> *COMING SOON JIMBOS CUSTOM RESIN ACCESORIES :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *






:0 :run: :naughty: LS clip :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Alright, it's been long enough, no more bullshittin'... :uh: :uh: 



Monte Carlo Luxury Sport packages next! Will post progress pics... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 7 2010, 10:21 PM~17127821
> *Alright, it's been long enough, no more bullshittin'...  :uh:  :uh:
> Monte Carlo Luxury Sport packages next! Will post progress pics... :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 7 2010, 09:21 PM~17127821
> *Alright, it's been long enough, no more bullshittin'...  :uh:  :uh:
> Monte Carlo Luxury Sport packages next! Will post progress pics... :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 7 2010, 10:21 PM~17127821
> *Alright, it's been long enough, no more bullshittin'...  :uh:  :uh:
> Monte Carlo Luxury Sport packages next! Will post progress pics... :biggrin:
> *






:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 7 2010, 08:21 PM~17127821
> *Alright, it's been long enough, no more bullshittin'...  :uh:  :uh:
> Monte Carlo Luxury Sport packages next! Will post progress pics... :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> These are gonna be my "Twin Bitches" if I ever get the cruisin' skirts finished!
> 
> any new updates :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:0 :0 Got the cruiser skirts done, just gotta find time now. :happysad:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

59's are bad ass! finish thoes!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:yes: :yes: Thanks Base! :cheesy: And thanks for reminding me Chawps! :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> > These are gonna be my "Twin Bitches" if I ever get the cruisin' skirts finished!
> >
> > any new updates :cheesy:
> 
> ...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 22 2010, 07:22 AM~17269379
> *i think i want another elco now. :wow:
> *


 :uh: first finish that chopper :biggrin: then think about doin sumthin else


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 22 2010, 09:31 AM~17269477
> *:uh: first finish that chopper  :biggrin: then think about doin sumthin else
> *


 :angry:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 22 2010, 08:31 AM~17269477
> *:uh: first finish that chopper  :biggrin: then think about doin sumthin else
> *


You STILL didn't finish that chopper!!! :0 Theres like, 7 pieces in the WHOLE BOX! :uh:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 22 2010, 08:32 AM~17269480
> *:angry:
> *



Smiley face mafia strikes again... :wow: :angry: :cheesy:  :0 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 22 2010, 07:34 AM~17269494
> *You STILL didn't finish that chopper!!! :0 Theres like, 7 pieces in the WHOLE BOX! :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 thats all damn and he still not done we shood get him one already done up :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 22 2010, 09:34 AM~17269494
> *You STILL didn't finish that chopper!!! :0 Theres like, 7 pieces in the WHOLE BOX! :uh:
> *


9 pieces :angry:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 22 2010, 08:42 AM~17269556
> *9 pieces :angry:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ............................................. :| :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 22 2010, 09:45 AM~17269580
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ............................................. :|  :biggrin:
> *


i lost that dam fender to it. :angry:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 22 2010, 08:46 AM~17269587
> *i lost that dam fender to it. :angry:
> *


YOU'RE FIRED!!! :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 22 2010, 09:49 AM~17269610
> *YOU'RE FIRED!!!  :uh:
> *


believe me im so pissed at myself.I know its here.I just cant rember were i put it.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 22 2010, 08:52 AM~17269625
> *believe me im so pissed at myself.I know its here.I just cant rember were i put it.
> *



Seriously? I think I got a whole set layin' around somewhere. I'll let you know bro.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 22 2010, 09:55 AM~17269650
> *Seriously? I think I got a whole set layin' around somewhere. I'll let you know bro.
> *


 :cheesy: really?dam.youd save my life if you do.I was about to bust that fuckin chopper into pieces. :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 22 2010, 09:56 AM~17269655
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 22 2010, 08:56 AM~17269655
> *:wave:
> *



:h5: :ninja:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 22 2010, 08:49 AM~17269610
> *YOU'RE FIRED!!!  :uh:
> *



x 2000000000000000000 :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 22 2010, 10:09 AM~17269769
> *x 2000000000000000000  :angry:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 22 2010, 08:10 AM~17269776
> *:angry:
> *


EXCUSES EXCUSES!!!! :angry:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 22 2010, 07:48 PM~17276159
> *EXCUSES EXCUSES!!!! :angry:
> *


 :uh: NO SHIT HUH!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:ninja:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 22 2010, 09:48 PM~17276159
> *EXCUSES EXCUSES!!!! :angry:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 22 2010, 10:18 PM~17277575
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

sup :wave:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Jimbo, you do some fine-ass work bro!!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Why thank you bro.  You get down somethin' crucial yourself...  no **** :wow:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANKS LOCO


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 18 2010, 10:08 AM~18074101
> *THANKS LOCO
> *




:wow: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 24 2010, 04:06 PM~16396125
> *Had to take a break from the resin, so I dug this juiced 64' with working A arms out of the closet. Gonna bring it back in 0-10... The motors painted and chromed along with the undies. :biggrin: Just gotta find it... :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad i took a detour on the house call i was gonna pay you.. Hey jim my memory had totally under estimated how bad this car is...
Did I miss out on it's completion?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 6 2009, 03:28 PM~15889872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 these blues are beautiful, it's hard to beat a clean traditional, when it has elegant
shade's!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 18 2010, 10:48 AM~18074328
> *I'm glad i took a detour on the house call i was gonna pay you.. Hey jim my memory had totally under estimated how bad this car is...
> Did I miss out on it's completion?
> *



Thanks Markie :biggrin: nah man you didn't miss anything. Still on my to do list but I'm swamped right now. Definitely want to put it back on the bumper tho. Just gotta finish the rear setup. Tha nose swangs as long as you dump it twice first to get the air outta the lines.  :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 18 2010, 11:00 AM~18074437
> *these blues are beautiful, it's hard to beat a clean traditional, when it has elegant
> shade's!
> *



Thanks again dogg... Got the cruiser skirts now I just gotta find that blue!  :uh:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

some sick builds


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:wave: wasup big dawg


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 14 2010, 01:11 PM~18308564
> *:wow:    :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:h5:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

ditto on the hand slappin dude's! :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 6 2010, 11:15 PM~16536270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 14 2010, 09:42 AM~18308030
> * BUMP
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Whats up Jimbo. :wave:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

hey where the 65 at? :wow: the boot on that thing was real class.. 
(thats your boot yea? not amt?) :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

sweet thread jimbo nice rides in here.. :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sup Jimbo.... Ill have your stuff ready to ship this coming week.... PM me your addy please...


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

I DON'T THINK HE'S BEEN ON LATELY


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 5 2010, 09:57 PM~18998684
> *Sup Jimbo.... Ill have your stuff ready to ship this coming week.... PM me your addy please...
> *



:wow: Dont trip J! :biggrin: Take you time brother!!!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 5 2010, 08:29 PM~18998073
> *sweet thread jimbo nice rides in here.. :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks brotha! :biggrin: Its all 5+ year old shit...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 5 2010, 08:26 PM~18998054
> *TTT
> *




:h5: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 5 2010, 10:43 PM~18999007
> *I DON'T THINK HE'S BEEN ON LATELY
> *



:nosad: :biggrin: Still havent forgot Fred!!! :buttkick: 


But I think I got that baby Lincoln color you wanted... :wow: :wow: :x:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Roof to the Tre. 1st stage of patterns...










Mock up pics later...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow: that's fuckin sick


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks Rafa!!! :biggrin: 

Heres a quik lil mockup...









:cheesy:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice jimbo


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks C!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 6 2010, 02:05 PM~19002372
> *:nosad:  :biggrin: Still havent forgot Fred!!! :buttkick:
> But I think I got that baby Lincoln color you wanted... :wow:  :wow:  :x:
> *


AHHHH SHIT LETS SEE IT HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

Yo ***** hit me up


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 6 2010, 07:48 PM~19002780
> *Thanks Rafa!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Heres a quik lil mockup...
> ...



Dade licks his lips that's sexy nice job pimpin


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 6 2010, 07:03 PM~19003700
> *Yo ***** hit me up
> *



Hit... :0


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 6 2010, 05:48 PM~19002780
> *Thanks Rafa!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Heres a quik lil mockup...
> ...


check out jimbo with the tease pics :biggrin:


----------



## bellboi863 (Feb 17, 2010)

great wrk n i like da orange 64 wish i could c sum pics of the set up keep it up homie


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo+Nov 6 2010, 03:48 PM~19002780-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW HUH :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

BOOYAA!!! :wow: 



























Roof patterns stage 2 complete... Thanks for peepin My Shit..... :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thats wat im talkin bout!! looks sick!! that roof is wet!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Hahaha Thanks Jay! Im tryin :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 11 2010, 06:59 PM~19046058
> *BOOYAA!!! :wow:
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 6 2010, 04:48 PM~19002780
> *Thanks Rafa!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Heres a quik lil mockup...
> ...


 more pics... of the trey.. and what happened to the Gold vert?
(like chawper would say) BUst out fool! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:wow: DAMMMNNNN!!!! nice roof bro,


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 11 2010, 05:59 PM~19046058
> *BOOYAA!!! :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


Kaaapaw :wow: :0. :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Hahaha thanks fellas!!! :biggrin: 

Ok so I sanded down the rear decklid then blended the silver pearl around it. Then I came wit some candy to eliminate the effect of a decal. Yeah I know, pics suck...


































Gonna paint candy red in the side moulding and glossy red guts for that shiny red leather look. Thanks again for lookin folks...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

GONNA LOOK NICE ON MY SHELF  :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 12 2010, 08:54 PM~19054994
> *Hahaha thanks fellas!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Ok so I sanded down the rear decklid then blended the silver pearl around it. Then I came wit some candy to eliminate the effect of a decal. Yeah I know, pics suck...
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: That is freakin' sick homie ! I love what you did with that decal ! It ties in so good with the roof !


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 12 2010, 07:05 PM~19055057
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  That is freakin' sick homie ! I love what you did with that decal ! It ties in so good with the roof !
> *



Thanks Trend!!! :cheesy: Thats what I was shootin for. But its such a drastic difference between silver pearl and candy red! Im just glad it kinda worked out for me... :happysad:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 12 2010, 10:53 AM~19051624
> *more pics... of the trey.. and what happened to the Gold vert?
> (like chawper would say) BUst out fool! :biggrin:
> *




If I can find it :uh:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 12 2010, 06:58 PM~19055019
> *GONNA LOOK NICE ON MY SHELF   :biggrin:
> *



:wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 12 2010, 09:35 PM~19055728
> *:wow:    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 12 2010, 07:39 PM~19055312
> *If I can find it :uh:
> *




Still cant find it :uh: :uh:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 12 2010, 08:36 PM~19055733
> *:biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 12 2010, 05:54 PM~19054994
> *Hahaha thanks fellas!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Ok so I sanded down the rear decklid then blended the silver pearl around it. Then I came wit some candy to eliminate the effect of a decal. Yeah I know, pics suck...
> ...


 :wow: JIM THATS LOOKIN SWEET BRO  CANT WAIT TILL ITS ALL DONE  


OH HEY CAN I HAVE IT :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

LOOKIN SICK JIMBO!!!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks Frank and Darren!!! :biggrin: Truly means alot brothers!!! :happysad: 


And NO you cant have it Frank!!! :biggrin:   


WHat about Lucille??? :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

that candy work is sick


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks E! The way I used your decal doesnt do it justice bro. My next build trust me Im gonna freak it!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 12 2010, 08:54 PM~19054994
> *Hahaha thanks fellas!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Ok so I sanded down the rear decklid then blended the silver pearl around it. Then I came wit some candy to eliminate the effect of a decal. Yeah I know, pics suck...
> ...


 :wow: da six3 is lookin clean Jimbo... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

MUCH thanks D!!! :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 12 2010, 07:54 PM~19054994
> *Hahaha thanks fellas!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Ok so I sanded down the rear decklid then blended the silver pearl around it. Then I came wit some candy to eliminate the effect of a decal. Yeah I know, pics suck...
> ...


DECAL WORK IS HOT JIMBO . I NEED TO TRY SOME DECAL WORK ONE OF THESE DAYS.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

You getting on the 63 Jimbo. Much props, dogg.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks Willie and Bugs!!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 12 2010, 06:54 PM~19054994
> *Hahaha thanks fellas!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Ok so I sanded down the rear decklid then blended the silver pearl around it. Then I came wit some candy to eliminate the effect of a decal. Yeah I know, pics suck...
> ...


 (came in with some candy to soften the edge of the decal?) is that what you ment?
so candy is a clear? i thought candy was the type of finish thats in a paint? like pearls?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Lookin good man..LOOKIN GOOD!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 13 2010, 11:10 AM~19058858
> *Lookin good man..LOOKIN GOOD!
> *


x2


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

wassup uso


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Nov 12 2010, 11:39 PM~19056246
> *You getting on the 63 Jimbo. Much props, dogg.
> *


X-63!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That is one sick ass tre Jimbo you got down as usual


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Haha thanks brothas! :biggrin: 

And wassup Rollin, good to see you back uso! :wave: 


Might as well throw these pics in here. :happysad: :happysad: :biggrin: 



























I appreciate the looks fellas!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

that bitch is clean!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn Jimbo... you throwin down on that Tre.... SICK!!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks fellas! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

that's beautiful bro !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

Damn!!! jimbo you put it down on the 6trey bro!!!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thats lookin sick Jimbo!!!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks for all the kind words fellas! Im tryin to get my rythm back. :happysad:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that tre is beautiful! dig that color combo..


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE...
DAMN BRO THATS FUKIN SWEET.
DO YOU GOT ANY OUTSIDE SUNNY PICS? I BET THAT FLAKE BE BLINDING.....
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 7 2010, 07:32 PM~19266712
> *Haha thanks brothas! :biggrin:
> 
> And wassup Rollin, good to see you back uso! :wave:
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
:biggrin:  

and what we talked about earlier its all there


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Dec 7 2010, 06:49 PM~19267476
> *ORALE...
> DAMN BRO THATS FUKIN SWEET.
> DO YOU GOT ANY OUTSIDE SUNNY PICS? I BET THAT FLAKE BE BLINDING.....
> ...


Thanks bro not yet. When I leave for work its dark and when I get home its dark. Hopefully friday! :x: :x:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks Dig


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 7 2010, 06:54 PM~19267545
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...




Coo then we straight. :biggrin: :biggrin: Issss goooooooood!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 7 2010, 09:03 PM~19267643
> *Coo then we straight. :biggrin:  :biggrin: Issss goooooooood!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: dont forget my TREY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :wow: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 7 2010, 09:07 PM~19267674
> *:wow:  :wow:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey jimbo do you have any 59 impala cruiser skirts for sale? :x:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 7 2010, 08:32 PM~19266712
> *Haha thanks brothas! :biggrin:
> 
> And wassup Rollin, good to see you back uso! :wave:
> ...


 









Dam bro u got down!
keep up the good work bro :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 7 2010, 06:32 PM~19266712
> *Haha thanks brothas! :biggrin:
> 
> And wassup Rollin, good to see you back uso! :wave:
> ...


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Very nice imp. bro.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks homeboys...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 11 2010, 11:00 PM~19305043
> *Thanks homeboys...
> *


haven't heard back from you big dog...you still down?! drop me a PM!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

when we gonna see new resin products


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 11 2010, 10:06 PM~19305088
> *haven't heard back from you big dog...you still down?! drop me a PM!
> *



Wha... :0 Pmd :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 11 2010, 10:07 PM~19305098
> *when we gonna see new resin products
> *



Once the new year pops brother...


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Dec 10 2010, 03:39 PM~19294865
> *
> *


i love the patterned roof on this trey!! :wow:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:0


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Aww fugg it, pulled these from a '06 thread...





  :uh:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

sick ls monte jim


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks Ronnie that things a beat up ass hopper now! :biggrin:  





But it SWANGS... :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice bro


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 19 2010, 12:10 AM~19365500
> *Thanks Ronnie that things a beat up ass hopper now! :biggrin:
> But it SWANGS... :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 YOU KNOW THE RULES! WHEN IT COMES TO HOPPERS PICS OR IT DONT WORK..
WHAD IT DO? 
FOOLIO  :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 19 2010, 12:10 AM~19365500
> *Thanks Ronnie that things a beat up ass hopper now! :biggrin:
> But it SWANGS... :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



really !!!! :scrutinize: sup nikka :biggrin:


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

HAPPY HOLYDAYS JIMBO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

sup jimbo... Where u hidin at homie


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 6 2011, 10:42 AM~19521224
> *sup jimbo... Where u hidin at homie
> *


YEAH WHAT HE SAID!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 7 2010, 09:32 PM~19266712
> *Haha thanks brothas! :biggrin:
> 
> And wassup Rollin, good to see you back uso! :wave:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

WHERE YOU AT USO??? :wave: :wave:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 7 2010, 06:32 PM~19266712
> *Haha thanks brothas! :biggrin:
> 
> And wassup Rollin, good to see you back uso! :wave:
> ...


 I apologize homie,, I forgot how sick this car is.. 
If I promise not to ask for free stuff no more? lol will you stick around a little 
more?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 3 2011, 12:25 AM~20246138
> *WHERE YOU AT USO???  :wave:  :wave:
> *


HE'S BEEN PUTTING IN SOME WERK LATELY!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 8 2010, 04:32 AM~19266712
> *Haha thanks brothas! :biggrin:
> 
> And wassup Rollin, good to see you back uso! :wave:
> ...


Bro we need better pics of this masterpiece :wow: :wow: 

Those shitty ass pictures dont do any justice :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 5 2011, 12:18 AM~20260940
> *HE'S BEEN PUTTING IN SOME WERK LATELY!
> *




stayin off that ''out of work list''


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

some really nice builds in here, I really liked that Monte LS, 
Real dumb question here, but what monte carlo are you all using for the LS conversion. I know jervis makes the LS front clip, but what about the car itself?


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 5 2011, 01:40 PM~20265098
> *some really nice builds in here, I really liked that Monte LS,
> Real dumb question here, but what monte carlo are you all using for the LS conversion. I know jervis makes the LS front clip, but what about the car itself?
> *


the 86 monte if I am not wrong


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Apr 5 2011, 12:48 PM~20265160
> *the 86 monte if I am not wrong
> *


 :yes:


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks homies! i'm really diggin them ls montes


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Apr 5 2011, 11:08 AM~20264418
> *Bro we need better pics of this masterpiece :wow:  :wow:
> 
> Those shitty ass pictures dont do any justice :biggrin:
> *


I'll let you know as soon as it gets here!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::tongue::h5::h5::boink::boink::run::run::drama::chuck::chuck:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ANYONE HEARD FROM JIMBO?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

He hit me up back in December when I was in the hospital. But haven't heard from him since then....


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

badass 63 ima have to buy some more models so can get a few sets of them "diamonds on back":yes:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

MARINATE said:


> ANYONE HEARD FROM JIMBO?


:nosad::dunno::x:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

homie on 'vacation'?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:dunno::happysad:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

MARINATE said:


> TTT


:dunno:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

I ain't heard from him either


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TALKED TO HIM LAST WEEK HE'S GOING THRU SUM REAL RUFF TIMES RT NOW ONLY GOT A FEW WORDS IN THATS IT SORRY FELLAS BUT


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Ur builds look dope homie


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

He told me, just need an update on what's going on ya know....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ANY WORD FROM JIMBO ANYONE?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

MARINATE said:


> ANY WORD FROM JIMBO ANYONE?


:nosad: ive been hitting him up and :dunno:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NO DICE HOMIE....


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:dunno::run:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

MARINATE said:


> NO DICE HOMIE....


:nosad: :nosad: :tears:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

??????????


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

?????ttt


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

NICE WORK BRO:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: AN THANK'S FOR LETTING BIG HEAD KNOW HE ANT START SHIT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

?????


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

jimbo said:


> Had to take a break from the resin, so I dug this juiced 64' with working A arms out of the closet. Gonna bring it back in 0-10... The motors painted and chromed along with the undies. :biggrin: Just gotta find it... :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW WAY BACK WHEN ???


----------

